# Getting a 350Z... Got a few ?'s



## Guest (Jun 19, 2003)

Hey guys. Ok, so I'm getting the new Z and I really wanna put a good system in there. I've heard that ppl have a hard time getting things to fit into the speaker holes however. Is that true?

Also, has anyone put in any subs in this car? If so, where have you put them, and if you could supply some pics, that would be totally awesome and I'd love you forever.

Lastly, will I have to get a custom box? I know they're better, but they're also more expensive, nevertheless I just want my sound to be THE best.


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

Considering the car, I would only put a custom enclosure in it. Just won't look right to look in and see a prefab box in there. Don't know much about the car but you should visit a reputable car audio shop just to see what they can do.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Amino said:


> *Hey guys. Ok, so I'm getting the new Z and I really wanna put a good system in there. I've heard that ppl have a hard time getting things to fit into the speaker holes however. Is that true?
> 
> Also, has anyone put in any subs in this car? If so, where have you put them, and if you could supply some pics, that would be totally awesome and I'd love you forever.
> 
> Lastly, will I have to get a custom box? I know they're better, but they're also more expensive, nevertheless I just want my sound to be THE best. *


The shop I work at has done a few of them. One of them had MB Quart QM218.61Q's front and rear (fit w/o any problems), 2 JL 12w7's off of 2 Xtant X1001 and an X604 for the mids and highs, a Clarion flip out LCD screen, and a second battery, isolater, etc. Another one we did had Boston 65PRO's in the front, Boston NX67's in the rear (which also fit w/ no problem), a Kicker Solo L7 in a custom box in the factory subwoofer compartment, and JL audio amps (300/4 and 500/1). Both sounded extremely good...the first was a little too loud for my liking though.


----------



## Zwutumean (Apr 17, 2003)

cha-ching! $$$$$$


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Zwutumean said:


> *cha-ching! $$$$$$ *


The second system w/ the single 10 L7 was only around $2500...which isn't that much for a custom system.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i had a guy with one come to my work for a system and since im not a custom install store i had him go to another shop and i think he spent around 6000.00 apline 7996, two DVC W3 8's, jl amps, MB quart speakers. the best part since it was a custom install the only thing you can see is the stereo


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

ccroaddog said:


> *the best part since it was a custom install the only thing you can see is the stereo *


That is exactly how the system with the single solo L7 10" was.


----------

